# Renovating rat cages?



## RedGex (Dec 29, 2007)

I have a fairly old Tom rat cage. I have been pleased with it except the bar coating is all chipped/worn away and the bars are rusting quite badly making it hard to keep clean/non-smelly. A few have even broken at the joins. I'm not overly keen on forking out for a brand new one right now, so on the lookout for a second hand tom or freddy, but does anyone have any tips for giving my current tom a new lease of life? Such as cleaning up and treating the bars?

Thanks


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

Plastikote spray paint can safely be used on the bars of the cage to seal it off and make it look better. Most poundlands stock them in decent sized cans for, believe it or not, £1.


----------



## RedGex (Dec 29, 2007)

oh nice one thankyou, i'm hoping they have some good colours?! lol



LoveForLizards said:


> Plastikote spray paint can safely be used on the bars of the cage to seal it off and make it look better. Most poundlands stock them in decent sized cans for, believe it or not, £1.


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

RedGex said:


> oh nice one thankyou, i'm hoping they have some good colours?! lol


Ours stocks black (gloss or matt), grey, blue, red (a rather bright red :lol2, cream and white, it may vary depending on the store, but if they don't have what you want most DIY stores sell it as well. Japlac is also safe to use, but I've never used it myself so can't comment on how good/bad it is.


----------



## RedGex (Dec 29, 2007)

Should hopefully find something that wont look too traumatic lol, how long do you reckon to leave it to dry/air?


----------



## saxon (Feb 26, 2007)

I've only ever done one cage with japlac but I left it outside in the summer for over 48 hours.

I have a couple of cages here, freddy's, aviary's and a couple of critters that could do with a 'revamp' at the moment.
I hate critters but the ferrets are having to live in a canibalised critter, 2 critter 2's made into one at the moment.


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

RedGex said:


> Should hopefully find something that wont look too traumatic lol, how long do you reckon to leave it to dry/air?


The cans say that it's 'thoroughly dry' after 40minutes of spraying, but I always leave anything sprayed for a good 3-4 hours somewhere well ventilated and preferably warm before use. Shouldn't need more than that if using the sprays, it's only sprays as a fine mist so unless you go overboard and plaster the cage :lol2: I would imagine a couple of hours should do fine.


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

Japlac, Plasti-Kote or some sorts of Hammerite are safe (not sure which though, might be worth asking on Fancy Rats forum).

I share your pain. My Samo 82 ended up half height because it started to die, then that remaining half has gradually fallen apart. It's too flimsy to waste time soldering it back together, it's going in the bin.

Wont waste my money on one again, tbh. Same make as the Tom.


----------



## RedGex (Dec 29, 2007)

Oh, i was contemplating having a go with a soldering iron... dont suppose i can make it any worse lol
Rat cages just seem to be getting more expensive though, got my explorer for about 120 a year or so ago, and they have gone up about 50 quid if not more!





LisaLQ said:


> Japlac, Plasti-Kote or some sorts of Hammerite are safe (not sure which though, might be worth asking on Fancy Rats forum).
> 
> I share your pain. My Samo 82 ended up half height because it started to die, then that remaining half has gradually fallen apart. It's too flimsy to waste time soldering it back together, it's going in the bin.
> 
> Wont waste my money on one again, tbh. Same make as the Tom.


----------



## Zober (Aug 24, 2010)

We have used Plasti kote on 2 cages, great stuff... wilko's do a good range of colours too


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

Yep, I'll save anyone wanting to buy a Baffy (Zooplus) a few bob by saying that's crap too. Great size, nice big doors, lovely deep trays, but the actual metal cage panels are so flimsy they bend over time. And the bits of plastic that hold it together are easily chewed. I wouldn't waste £200 on it again. All it needs is stronger metal parts and it would be my dream cage, but I doubt it'll last another 6 months.


----------

